# 2 years later! Im back!



## Teasangelmom

Hey everyone! Im not sure if any of you would remember me. Im Angel and I was a member here through my entire pregnancy with my daughter,Tea,she turns 2 in a few months,can you believe it!? I unfortunatly got too busy with her as a newborn to have the time to get online or stay in contact. Im back now to say hi and to give the news that Im pregnant with our second child,4 months along now! My husband and I have been together 5 years this October and what a ride it has been!
If any of you remember me please drop by and say hi! (and please dont feel bad if I dont remember you,my husband says I have the memory of a gold fish! lol)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi

Welcome back to BabyandBump and congratulations on bump #3

<3


----------



## AliceVor

Congratulations!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome back! Congratulations :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back!


----------



## Teasangelmom

Thanks everyone! Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------

